# Skx007 Bracelet Suggestions Required Please



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

Just taken delivery of a 2nd hand (but very nice) 007, and love the watch but hate the rubber strap.

Thought about a wjean super oyster ii (I already have one of his mesh bracelets on my SNDA57P1 which I'm really pleased with) or maybe a black nato, but think I'd ideally like a bracelet.

What do you all suggest?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

try the wjean on the 007 then.

otherwise black one peice nato style all day long, but as heavy duty as you can find, i seem to have gone off the thinner ones...

so rhino, zulu etc...

edit

ok duh! you have a mesh and were looking for super oyster, still the mesh might be good on it too, if a little flash :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I had a WJean super oyster on my 009 and it was superb...then I changed it for one of his meshes.....I don't have any pics of the oyster left, but it had solid links, the removable ones screwed, not pinned. If you have a mesh, try that...here's what my 009 looked like.



















Edit: I just remembered, my old 009 was up for sale a couple of weeks ago, and I found the link to it in the SC. You can see the super Oyster there...better look quick before ANDI deletes the pics.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

If you fancy a jubilee, you can pick 1 up from http://www.chronogra...p?idproduct=388, they also have other bracelets,

I've no idea how good or bad they are but I did ask them if they are original and was told by them that they were. For the skx007 they do some original and some after market and all come with the correct end pieces.


----------



## mariod (Feb 29, 2012)

+1 for the Jubilee. Very very comfy and very stylish imho :thumbup:

Here is my vintage 6309-7290 (same case) on a jubilee:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

That jubilee does look very good mariod, but not entirely sure it's for me.

Don't really want to go with another mesh, and the wjean super oyster is $90 (which is prob still good value), but I'm not totally convinced it's defo what I want, as Tungchoy also do a very nice looking Super Engineer type ii for the same money, so I might opt for a black NATO/rhino/maratac or similar as a stop gap until I decide which bracelet I'm gonna go for!

Any thoughts/recommendations on fabric/nylon straps in the meantime?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I prefer the oyster to the jubilee or president style, but it's all a matter of taste. If you are looking for a recommendation, I once had an oyster bracelet from Yokobies that was excellent qualty. But if you are consifering moving away from bracelets altogether, I think that these Seiko divers look good on a black Rhino.

Rob


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I like the jubilee I have a alpha sub on a jubilee and I think it looks great


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

I also wasn't a fan of the jubilee and in fact spent some time looking at other options for my skx013, decided to get the jubilee as a stop gap and now that it's on the watch love it, have also stopped looking for other options


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations people!

I've decided to stick it on a watchworx tss black nato with pvd fixings for the time being, but im almost certain I'll go for the wjean super oyster.

Gonna wait a few weeks though cos I might end up loving it on the NATO anyway!


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

You won't regret the super oyster

a poor picture of mine










enjoy your new watch!

Paul.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I picked up a super Jubilee from eBay for mine from a guy called seikoprince i love it, I'm thinking of getting a hammer bracelet from Yobokies


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

The Super Oyster is great and suits the watch very well I feel.










Tony


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

I like Toshi straps on Seiko's really nice quality or if I fancy a change a shark mesh for me too!


----------

